# P600 - error 80 (0x80)



## myql (Jan 4, 2019)

Help!

P600 - error 80 (0x80)

I built a neat little P600 DTG, all was ok, I got a clog and needed to flush.
I finished doing a printhead flush and got this message after reboot : 

I looked it up and it could be : Circuit error or blowout of a fuse. Main board failure. ???

Could it be an uplugged FFH cable ? Help appreciated.

Image of my LED screen here: https://content.invisioncic.com/c28...0x80.jpg.59d7e4fc676637b98954aa77691c3509.jpg


----------



## 4pooki (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi, have you fixed this error? And how you done it? Thanks



myql said:


> Help!
> 
> P600 - error 80 (0x80)
> 
> ...


Hi, have you fixed this error? And how you done it? Thanks


----------



## myql (Jan 4, 2019)

4pooki said:


> Hi, have you fixed this error? And how you done it? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, have you fixed this error? And how you done it? Thanks


Blown Printhead and mainboard. Leak in the printhead area migrates to cables and blows it.
Replacement board, and head.


----------

